# High Royds, menston 2007



## zombola (Mar 11, 2008)

High Royds was not my first explore but it was my first with a camera. Explored with phill d last year. They had already started conversion and the toy town estate was well underway. This was before they had upped security measures so we spent a good 6 hours here. i wont bore you with history as im sure everyone now knows and has seen every inch of this place.
Here are my pics.







one of the first rooms we came to






Main admin block






water damage






super indendants floor






some of the endless corridors











heavily used corridor in the film 'Asylum'






all except this one of course which is literally end-less





Through the blue toilet





and down to the butchers slab
















one of the many toilets on the way






out to the glorious ballroom, where mael and female patients for the first time were eventually allowed to mix at the annual hospital ball, sexy time!






i love the decor in here, although i understand they have blocked the mantel pieces with breeze blocks now? possibly for preservation.






one of the oxidised taps under the stage






through some of the wonderfully decorated rooms 











and up to the infamous clocktower






age old graffiti





















the view of the village






then on our way to the empty gym










and up to the stores
















more light fun in the basement of the gym






and out in the yard






and up to the wards









































down to the mortuary, i was born in 82!







the room is circular and has a viewing platform at the back for the young medical students to observe a post mortem.






the body fridge






polite notice
















the back room






with some major oxidation






and finally we followed where the old rail line would have been that brought in supplies to the self sufficient village - down to the small chapel and field which at first you would think empty until closer inspection






2858 people lie here in un marked graves... and you can tell!



further reading; In Splendid Isolation: 

http://www.leedsmentalhealth.nhs.uk/siteDownloads/0206 HHP2.pdf


----------



## ashless (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: High Royds, menston 07*

Dude, the colours! Wow, i love them, i am not worthy!


----------



## phill.d (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: High Royds, menston 07*

Top pics as ever! It all seems ages ago now.. A great collection mate!


----------



## diluted (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: High Royds, menston 07*

Beautiful photos, thanks for posting them


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2008)

Superb set of pics, zombola. Nice to see even more different aspects to this fantastic building. Good stuff!


----------



## zombola (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks very much guys, this is an old report, i just wanted to contribute something to this site before my next explore.
cheers!


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I really like these photos - especially number one, what a moody place!


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent pics, what a nice place!


----------



## RA181 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful photos  I love the first pic and the pics of the dead birds, particularly the white dove 

RA


----------



## zombola (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, it is a very moody place, i wouldnt recommend going there on your billy!
The dove Im told was still alive on a previous visit about a week earlier, poor thing. there are lots of dead things in there. There used to be a cell, just one, no others - covered in dead flies, all the walls, ceiling and floor. Bizarre!


----------

